
Keen Lab hackers managed to take control of Tesla vehicles again - SanderMak
https://electrek.co/2017/07/28/tesla-hack-keen-lab/
======
DarkKomunalec
So Tesla's main control computer, the one with control of the brakes, isn't
isolated from the one that has WiFi and a _web-browser_?

That it would get hacked is so obvious I struggle not to see the design itself
as malicious.

